# Trying to edit to Nik Collection, crashes Lightroom



## Glenda JOYCE (Jul 6, 2016)

Suddenly, when using Edit in, then select any of the Nik Collection or On1 Effects, to edit an image, it freezes Lightroom.  Anything I try to click on, I get the "Ding" sound, and the only way I can advance is to hit the keyboard Escape Key, then close Lightroom.  I was doing many edits, with no problem, a couple of days ago.  I, do, have photoshop, which I have limited knowledge of, but am able to open PS, then access the Nik filters, without a problem, but then have to save the files, and import back into lightroom, a time consuming hassle. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 7, 2016)

You may find an answer on the Nik help pages-
Nik Collection Help

You may need to refresh the Preferences file, and re-install the plug-ins.


----------



## Glenda JOYCE (Jul 7, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> You may find an answer on the Nik help pages-
> Nik Collection Help
> 
> You may need to refresh the Preferences file, and re-install the plug-ins.


----------



## Glenda JOYCE (Jul 7, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> You may find an answer on the Nik help pages-
> Nik Collection Help
> 
> You may need to refresh the Preferences file, and re-install the plug-ins.


Thanks,  I'm not sure how to refresh the preferences file, but I did try to re-install the plugins, which did not help, but I did, NOT, first, uninstall the Nik Collection.  I think I will uninstall, then try another install


----------



## Glenda JOYCE (Jul 7, 2016)

Glenda JOYCE said:


> Thanks,  I'm not sure how to refresh the preferences file, but I did try to re-install the plugins, which did not help, but I did, NOT, first, uninstall the Nik Collection.  I think I will uninstall, then try another install


Well, I uninstalled the entire Nik Collection, downloaded, again, then re-installed, and nothing changed.  It's hard to understand, when it was working perfectly, then with the next edit, a few minutes later, it started crashing lightroom, every time.  Everything else in lightroom, still, works, to my knowledge.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 7, 2016)

Glenda JOYCE said:


> I'm not sure how to refresh the preferences file



See this thread for help with resetting the preferences file:

Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated


----------



## Gnits (Jul 7, 2016)

Have you multiple versions of Photoshop installed.


----------



## Glenda JOYCE (Jul 8, 2016)

Gnits said:


> Have you multiple versions of Photoshop installed.


No, only one version of photoshop and lightroom.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 12, 2016)

Recognize that google has not done squat with the Nik apps since it took over the company and the key designers left to start Macphun.  Time to select another set of post processing plugins.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 12, 2016)

mcasan said:


> Recognize that google has not done squat with the Nik apps since it took over the company and the key designers left to start Macphun.  Time to select another set of post processing plugins.


This is probably reasonable advice.  As good as the Nik Collection was, it is stale and unsupported.


----------



## Gnits (Jul 12, 2016)

But I still like Silver Efex Pro.


----------

